# Word of the Day  - Passel



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

Word of the Day - Passel...n. _Informal.     _

Def.: A large quantity or number

Hopefully, not too many people have a Passel of problems!


----------



## Devi (Feb 24, 2022)

I've got a passel of links to look at now!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

I still have a _passel _of items to sort through, from when I moved in.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 24, 2022)

The only time I ever heard the word _passel_ was on The Beverly Hillbillies, a TV situation comedy series from the 1960's.
They had a _passel_ of chickens.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2022)

I spent last week looking through a passel of photographs.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 210250


Aah! S-o-o Cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2022)

There seems to be a passel of baloney in this country regarding Covid 19.


----------

